# Lock changes, equipment and supplies



## Guest

Hi

Which is the best way to gain access? Drill the lock core out or use a pick tool? Some are powered and seem to gain access quicker than a drill.

Also where do you get your locks, lock boxes etc..?

MFSupply has decent prices. Is there a company that offers better pricing?

Steve


----------



## Guest

Always check first that a door is not locked.:thumbsup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

I thought all of those house already had the doors kicked in.


----------



## JenkinsHB

I usually use bargainlocks.com. if you are good with a pick go for it. I find 95% of the homes can be opened with an old credit card.


----------



## thanohano44

vednor101 said:


> Hi
> 
> Which is the best way to gain access? Drill the lock core out or use a pick tool? Some are powered and seem to gain access quicker than a drill.
> 
> Also where do you get your locks, lock boxes etc..?
> 
> MFSupply has decent prices. Is there a company that offers better pricing?
> 
> Steve


Bargainlocks.com, ushardwaresupply.com

There's a few others i don't have their names on me right now.


----------



## Guest

MFS locks stink. Bargainlocks ok. Nuset good but to expensive.

I have a powerpick from Bargainlocks and it works ok but don't use. Takes to long. Channell Locks, credit card, Wolverine or Red Wings work best and a lot less time.


----------



## BPWY

If its a quickset style of lock you can be inside with in seconds using a screw driver and hammer.
If its a Schlage style use pliers. When the dead bolt is locked usually drilling it out is required.


----------



## Guest

Oy Vey...


Such posts!


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> MFS locks stink. Bargainlocks ok. Nuset good but to expensive.
> 
> I have a powerpick from Bargainlocks and it works ok but don't use. Takes to long. Channell Locks, credit card, Wolverine or Red Wings work best and a lot less time.


This sport is property "preservation" not kick the door in. Get a pick set and learn to use it. I drilled when I was a newbie. Now I can pick in less than 30 seconds and change out the pins. It's a lot less than buying mfs locks and you leave a better quality lock on the client's doors.


----------



## thanohano44

RhinoMan said:


> This sport is property "preservation" not kick the door in. Get a pick set and learn to use it. I drilled when I was a newbie. Now I can pick in less than 30 seconds and change out the pins. It's a lot less than buying mfs locks and you leave a better quality lock on the client's doors.


Not to mention the REO brokers love it. In the time it takes someone to remove the lock from the box and install it, I can already have it repinned.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> If its a quickset style of lock you can be inside with in seconds using a screw driver and hammer.
> If its a Schlage style use pliers. When the dead bolt is locked usually drilling it out is required.


How fast can one expect to gain access with realtor key?


----------



## Guest

Dang quick


----------



## Guest

RhinoMan said:


> This sport is property "preservation" not kick the door in. Get a pick set and learn to use it. I drilled when I was a newbie. Now I can pick in less than 30 seconds and change out the pins. It's a lot less than buying mfs locks and you leave a better quality lock on the client's doors.


Your talented. Pick sets are way to slow. I know rekeying may save up front but Mfs keys normally won't work in rekeyed lock PLUS the NEXT contractor goes to the property and the original locks are on the doors they will/may report it as "not secured yet" since they don't see the new SHINY locks on the door and walla you get a chargeback for not properly securing door. YES I/we have had this happen on many occasions. Some companies are now requiring NEW locks on the doors-not the rekeyed ones. 

I would rather be paid for the new locks than "loaner pay" to only give it back later...jmo.


----------



## thanohano44

FAS tried to do that to us. However, our photos shows the correct keycode in the knob lock or dead bolt. With the bolt out showing that it's been rekeyed. We also take photos of the rekey tools out.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Ditto to US Hardware Supply. They have a warehouse here in Las Vegas so I just call and place my order, then go pick them up.

I think I pay $4.95 per lock and no shipping. If anyone in Vegas needs the info, let me know. 

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

RhinoMan said:


> This sport is property "preservation" not kick the door in. Get a pick set and learn to use it. I drilled when I was a newbie. Now I can pick in less than 30 seconds and change out the pins. It's a lot less than buying mfs locks and you leave a better quality lock on the client's doors.


Welcome to the forum, Rhino. You should come over and teach me how to use my lock pick gun. You know where to find me most weekends. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

My lock pick thing is battery operated. Kinda looks like a vi***** oh well everyone knows. I gotta tell the truth...I'm not good at it but I've got some crew guys that can just cut through a lock like butter with them. 

I know that the last crew used 1 of those battery operated picks at an eviction. The Deputy was totally amazed at how fast they got through the doorknob then promptly confiscated it. They are illegal in most States UNLESS you have credentials for being a licensed locksmith. So now they don't use at evictions. LOL


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> The Deputy was totally amazed at how fast they got through the doorknob then promptly confiscated it. They are illegal in most States UNLESS you have credentials for being a licensed locksmith. LOL


Figures, doesn't it? lol

Linda


----------



## Guest

HI Everyone

Thanks for the info. It was really helpfull. 

steve


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> My lock pick thing is battery operated. Kinda looks like a vi***** oh well everyone knows. I gotta tell the truth...I'm not good at it but I've got some crew guys that can just cut through a lock like butter with them.
> 
> I know that the last crew used 1 of those battery operated picks at an eviction. The Deputy was totally amazed at how fast they got through the doorknob then promptly confiscated it. They are illegal in most States UNLESS you have credentials for being a licensed locksmith. So now they don't use at evictions. LOL


For $1800 you can do a locksmith course and be legit.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Welcome to the forum, Rhino. You should come over and teach me how to use my lock pick gun. You know where to find me most weekends.
> 
> Linda


I'll be in your neck of the woods in a week. I can show you if you still need help. You have a tension wrench right? If not, I'll bring extras as well as my lock pick tools.


----------



## Guest

I can drill thru a knob-lock in about 10 seconds, deadbolts take about 20 seconds since you have to drill out 2 screws. 

To each their own I guess. Drill, pick, repin, point is what works for you might not work for someone else, who cares as long as it gets done right??


----------



## Guest

vednor101 said:


> Hi
> 
> Which is the best way to gain access? Drill the lock core out or use a pick tool? Some are powered and seem to gain access quicker than a drill.
> 
> Also where do you get your locks, lock boxes etc..?
> 
> MFSupply has decent prices. Is there a company that offers better pricing?
> 
> Steve


If you are going to drill, don't drill thru the actual lock, much easier to drill the screws out. Like I said, 10-20 seconds and your in.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> For $1800 you can do a locksmith course and be legit.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

If I wanted to be a "legit locksmith" I'll take the CrackerJack course in a box for $18.00 and get that piece of paper:clap::clap::clap:

Local locksmith has been doing private party locksmithing (yes the signage all over the van and everything) and never has gotten any license. Does have the Locksmith Insurance and Surety Bond. He put "Locksmith" on the side of car and a business card several years ago and now is a 3 Sprinter Van operation. Funny thing is I saw him at the veterinarians office a couple months ago and he had several cases of BargainLocks' pre-keyed knobset/deadbolts for the realtors. $85 per lock. 2X what we normally get. 

Dang you might have an idea? Get another business card and sign up with all these companies as a locksmith....:whistling:whistling


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah...FYI

That same locksmith designed a tool that looks like a "fishhook remover pliers" that is like a flatblade that fits into the doorjam crack and he can pull the trigger and it slides bolts back far enough that the door can open right up. I never saw it in action but he showed it to me and looked slick. 

Maybe one of you guys/gals that have some mechanical background and TIME can fool around and make one of these type of things and retire to VEGAS


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. Not everyone likes Vegas, Brent. In fact, some of us dislike it intensely and, if it weren't for my honey and my friends, I wouldn't spend any time here at all. I'd spend all my time at the house in Arizona. I only come out here on weekends, couple times a month.

All the glitz & glamor? Just smoke & mirrors. 

I'd go to the Caribbean or the Bahamas, if I could retire with the big bucks.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Oh yeah...FYI
> 
> That same locksmith designed a tool that looks like a "fishhook remover pliers" that is like a flatblade that fits into the doorjam crack and he can pull the trigger and it slides bolts back far enough that the door can open right up. I never saw it in action but he showed it to me and looked slick.
> 
> Maybe one of you guys/gals that have some mechanical background and TIME can fool around and make one of these type of things and retire to VEGAS


You can make one of those out of that thing the ladies use to do their eyelashes.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> I'll be in your neck of the woods in a week. I can show you if you still need help. You have a tension wrench right? If not, I'll bring extras as well as my lock pick tools.



You coming to Northern Arizona or Vegas, Troy? I'm leaving for Washington on the 30th of this month and will be back November 8th. Mom's having surgery and needs a hand while recuperating.

I'll still be working....... have laptop will travel. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Welcome to the forum, Rhino. You should come over and teach me how to use my lock pick gun. You know where to find me most weekends.
> 
> Linda


Hey Linda,
I don't know how to use a lock pick gun but I bet we could figure it out! I do it the old fashioned way. BTW, I don't believe I know where to find you on the weekends...


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> You coming to Northern Arizona or Vegas, Troy? I'm leaving for Washington on the 30th of this month and will be back November 8th. Mom's having surgery and needs a hand while recuperating.
> 
> I'll still be working....... have laptop will travel.
> 
> Linda


 will go to Vegas for a football game and again in thanksgiving. Are you in northern AZ? Ugh. I usually do a ton of wints up there this time of year.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

RhinoMan said:


> Hey Linda,
> I don't know how to use a lock pick gun but I bet we could figure it out! I do it the old fashioned way. BTW, I don't believe I know where to find you on the weekends...


I have 2 lock pick guns, Rhino. If you can figure it out, then show me how, I'll give you one. I've tried it and don't have the patience. A friend of mine picked his padlock on the boat trailer in about 5 seconds and he'd never used one before either.

I'm usually at the apartment, when I'm not at the house in Arizona. Just give me a call. I'll be here next weekend. If I can find the lock pick guns, I'll bring one. Still haven't completely unpacked but I know they're in the office somewhere. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> If you are going to drill, don't drill thru the actual lock, much easier to drill the screws out. Like I said, 10-20 seconds and your in.


Don't you then ruin the deadbolt? As opposed to drilling 6 or 7 pins and just replacing the key way?


----------



## Guest

Eyelash thing? 

Airfare is cheap to Vegas. Everyone should meet up sometime. Eveyone give BPWY a quarter and split up all the winnings  HE'S lucky! 

Linda I would never live in Vegas...nope never. Best friend lives there and loves it. Not for me.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> will go to Vegas for a football game and again in thanksgiving. Are you in northern AZ? Ugh. I usually do a ton of wints up there this time of year.


I'm going to see my daughter and my grandbabies during Thanksgiving holiday so I won't be around that weekend.

I'll be in Vegas this weekend and next weekend. Flying out Sunday afternoon, then gone for 10 days to take care of mom.

I'm in Mohave County, 48 miles North of Kingman. On your way, depending on which route you travel. MM 28 on US 93.

Which weekend are you going to be in Vegas?

Linda


----------



## Guest

Get a set of bump keys. Easy to you once you get the hang of it. Opens 85-90% of the locks I come across, and if all else fails drill it.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> Eyelash thing?
> 
> Airfare is cheap to Vegas. Everyone should meet up sometime. Eveyone give BPWY a quarter and split up all the winnings  HE'S lucky!


Sounds good to me, if everyone wants to come out and meet up. I'd give Paul 2 quarters, if he's that lucky. I'm sure not. :thumbup:

Linda


----------



## Guest

detroit687 said:


> Don't you then ruin the deadbolt? As opposed to drilling 6 or 7 pins and just replacing the key way?


I said "IF" you are going to drill.
Like I said in a post above, to each their own!
Some guys repin, some drill out and replace.
I never learned how to repin so I drill away and I am completely satisfied:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY

BigDaddyPin said:


> I said "IF" you are going to drill.
> Like I said in a post above, to each their own!
> Some guys repin, some drill out and replace.
> I never learned how to repin so I drill away and I am completely satisfied:thumbup:



.



Once you learn how to re-key you'll wonder why you didn't do it much sooner.

It really is so easy that a bank owned/foreclosure specialist can do it. :laughing:


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> Sounds good to me, if everyone wants to come out and meet up. I'd give Paul 2 quarters, if he's that lucky. I'm sure not. :thumbup:
> 
> Linda






I'm not sure how I'm "so lucky" but hey if enough folks send me a quarter I'll soon be able to afford to go visit Vegas with ya'll.


----------



## Guest

Bump keys are cool but I would definetly be carry around a business card saying mikes locksmithing because it's a straight up felony go to jail do not pass go to carry that on you in Michigan.
the coolest tool I have seen is the under the door tool for lever handles on commercial buildings.
I'm guessing maglocks have to be the hardest doors to get in to.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I'm not sure how I'm "so lucky" but hey if enough folks send me a quarter I'll soon be able to afford to go visit Vegas with ya'll.


lol. Knew that was coming. I'll give you a quarter to get you here and a quarter to play with/win with for me. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> .
> 
> Once you learn how to re-key you'll wonder why you didn't do it much sooner.
> 
> It really is so easy that a bank owned/foreclosure specialist can do it. :laughing:


Re-pinning works in certain situations, but all my clients want brand new shiny locks. Also you can change out faster.


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> Re-pinning works in certain situations, but all my clients want brand new shiny locks. Also you can change out faster.








I've never had an issue with any of my rekeyed locks.


In fact a great deal of w/os say right on them ..... REKEY to code so and so.


I've worked for a large array of nationals over the last 2 + years.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Re-pinning works in certain situations, but all my clients want brand new shiny locks. Also you can change out faster.


Your gonna start a big fight with those words

I don't know what it is about this topic but everyone seems to think their way is the end all, be all, greatest way ever to do a rekey.

Im with you, drill out, install new $5 lock and on my way.


----------



## Guest

detroit687 said:


> Bump keys are cool but I would definetly be carry around a business card saying mikes locksmithing because it's a straight up felony go to jail do not pass go to carry that on you in Michigan.


I've never heard before even with talking to cops in my area. I've even had the local locksmith cut them for me.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I've never had an issue with any of my rekeyed locks.
> 
> In fact a great deal of w/os say right on them ..... REKEY to code so and so.
> 
> I've worked for a large array of nationals over the last 2 + years.


So if the home has schlage locks you rekey to correct code but in schlage?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BigDaddyPin said:


> Your gonna start a big fight with those words
> 
> I don't know what it is about this topic but everyone seems to think their way is the end all, be all, greatest way ever to do a rekey.
> 
> Im with you, drill out, install new $5 lock and on my way.


Not sure how a fight would break out. Everyone's merely stating what method they use that works best and fastest. No one is saying their way is the only way.

I use a drill but, if I read through the posts and find a better, faster way, I might give it a shot and see if it works best for me. I enjoy reading others' advice. Might not take it............ but I like to see what everyone else has to say.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> So if the home has schlage locks you rekey to correct code but in schlage?






I'm not set up for schlage.

I use quiksets.
I have yet to see a w/o that says to use schlages for a replacement.
The majority of the orders I see say to rekey to quikset key code so and so.



I buy a varying key code of new stock so that I always have keys for lock boxes. And then rekey those IF NEEDED to the proper code. If I can rekey the quikset thats there then I'll do that.


----------



## Guest

Did you see that Russel crowe movie the next three days? Good move he made a bump key in that. 
it's illeagal here I think it's illeagal to have a slim Jim too but not sure


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I'm not set up for schlage.
> 
> I use quiksets.
> I have yet to see a w/o that says to use schlages for a replacement.
> The majority of the orders I see say to rekey to quikset key code so and so.


Right. So if you go to a home that has schlage locks you still rekey to the quickset code but in the schlage tumbler? What I'm trying to say is , these inspectors that check the work and homes that I do only have quickest keys on their rings. If the home had schlage on it and I rekey them to quickset code,they wouldnt get in.


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> Right. So if you go to a home that has schlage locks you still rekey to the quickset code but in the schlage tumbler? What I'm trying to say is , these inspectors that check the work and homes that I do only have quickest keys on their rings. If the home had schlage on it and I rekey them to quickset code,they wouldnt get in.






That would never work.



I don't have schlage rekey stuff. In that event I just change to quikset locks that I have the stuff for.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Anyone ever heard of swapping the centers out of deadbolts? If the house is open, and the deadbolts are compatible, you can just put a new center in.

Some of the hardware companies sell them by themselves already coded to whatever key code you need. They're a couple bucks cheaper than the whole lock and they're all shiny and new. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> Anyone ever heard of swapping the centers out of deadbolts? If the house is open, and the deadbolts are compatible, you can just put a new center in.
> 
> Some of the hardware companies sell them by themselves already coded to whatever key code you need. They're a couple bucks cheaper than the whole lock and they're all shiny and new.
> 
> Linda







I've seen them for sale.
I don't know why they wouldn't work except for one thing.


I'm not sure about the deadbolts but with knob locks you have to keep the long screws that came with them as I've had a very low success rate with trying to swap the mounting screws between them.

If all the company is sending out is just the center piece you could stand a good chance of every thing not working right if the dead bolts are like the knob locks.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> I've seen them for sale.
> I don't know why they wouldn't work except for one thing.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the deadbolts but with knob locks you have to keep the long screws that came with them as I've had a very low success rate with trying to swap the mounting screws between them.


It's just the center, no screws or anything. You use all the original deadbolt parts and just swap the centers.

Linda


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> That would never work.
> 
> .


Exactly.


----------



## Guest

Linda if you could swap the centers you would have to make sure the piece that slides into the backside handle is the same shape. Some are rectangular with a radius at top and some are a blade.


----------



## Guest

Huh? Are you talking about the cores? Because drilling anything but the cores seems to expensive to me. I realize that medco and kaba cores and Gemini and most high security cores have hardened steel pins that can only be drilled with carbide tip bits but most Locks why isn't it the cheapest for forcable entry to drill the shear line and replace the cores.


----------



## thanohano44

detroit687 said:


> Huh? Are you talking about the cores? Because drilling anything but the cores seems to expensive to me. I realize that medco and kaba cores and Gemini and most high security cores have hardened steel pins that can only be drilled with carbide tip bits but most Locks why isn't it the cheapest for forcable entry to drill the shear line and replace the cores.


I drill the shear line so the pins drop in a schlage


----------



## Guest

Tail piece, throw, cam, clover leaf cam. It's not that hard to take of the tail piece and put it on the new core or by the same core already keyed so you don't have to waste your time pinning.


----------



## Guest

I think Linda is talking about a replacement core already coded. Not the plug as you are.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I drill the shear line so the pins drop in a schlage


Bump it.


----------



## Guest

It doesn't really matter if it's a shlage or best or arrow I don't work in residential but in commercial we are talking $15 for a new lock it's $20 just for a new core and 12 for A new cylinder.


----------



## Guest

Plug??? Why can't she buy the core already keyed. 
I think Im lost in translation here I'm not a locksmith at all but even I know there are
Rim cylinders 
Mortise cylinders

And the cores that fit in them
Large format ic cores
Small format cores
You can buy cores allready keyed and refurbished so there cheap and mastered


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mbobbish734 said:


> I think Linda is talking about a replacement core already coded. Not the plug as you are.


Exactly. And, as I said previously, as long as the deadbolt is compatible, it's easy to change the center out.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> If I wanted to be a "legit locksmith" I'll take the CrackerJack course in a box for $18.00 and get that piece of paper:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Local locksmith has been doing private party locksmithing (yes the signage all over the van and everything) and never has gotten any license. Does have the Locksmith Insurance and Surety Bond. He put "Locksmith" on the side of car and a business card several years ago and now is a 3 Sprinter Van operation. Funny thing is I saw him at the veterinarians office a couple months ago and he had several cases of BargainLocks' pre-keyed knobset/deadbolts for the realtors. $85 per lock. 2X what we normally get.
> 
> Dang you might have an idea? Get another business card and sign up with all these companies as a locksmith....:whistling:whistling


Exactly


----------



## Guest

Man and Girls,

This thread tells me that everyone is BORED cuz this is boring  

I'll bring everyone a new knobset when we meet up in Vegas.:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Man and Girls,
> 
> This thread tells me that everyone is BORED cuz this is boring
> 
> I'll bring everyone a new knobset when we meet up in Vegas.:laughing:


Lol. No, just watching a boring game on ESPN.


----------



## Guest

Now thats the truth. Jets seem to be falling apart the longer the year goes..I like Shonn Greene RB. Dolphins speak for themselves! UHG


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Exactly. And, as I said previously, as long as the deadbolt is compatible, it's easy to change the center out.
> 
> Linda


The plug is just a part to a core


----------



## Guest

I learned real quick that for most deadbolts the easiest thing to do is use a drill bit a little bit smaller that the screws. Line up straight on the screws, put the drill on slow and usually you can back the screws right out of the deadbolt body. After that, lock comes apart, throw the bolt over and your in..... All done in seconds.

Of course I figured this out after wasting considerable time try to get one open.


----------



## Guest

DreamWeaver said:


> I learned real quick that for most deadbolts the easiest thing to do is use a drill bit a little bit smaller that the screws. Line up straight on the screws, put the drill on slow and usually you can back the screws right out of the deadbolt body. After that, lock comes apart, throw the bolt over and your in..... All done in seconds.
> 
> Of course I figured this out after wasting considerable time try to get one open.


You won't get a quarter from me:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

I don't get it? Are you inside or locked out? If your locked out your drilling through the stem posts to break the thru screws holding it together right? Than the lock is no good right throw away buy a new lock? Why don't you drill the pins and replace the core. 
even in residential there are expensive locks would you do that to a Baldwin handleset?


----------



## thanohano44

detroit687 said:


> I don't get it? Are you inside or locked out? If your locked out your drilling through the stem posts to break the thru screws holding it together right? Than the lock is no good right throw away buy a new lock? Why don't you drill the pins and replace the core.
> even in residential there are expensive locks would you do that to a Baldwin handleset?


Or just pick it and re pin.


----------



## Guest

We had one, only 1 thank heavens, on a multimillion property with a scanner system for a lock. Guy WAS a software designer that designed high ticket stuff. We bid for a security company to try to gain access-no approval---realtor got approval and the companies couldn't gain access without damaging it. They found an ex-FBI techie who got in and disabled it. Realtor said each door scanner was worth $16,000. We never got another work order for property and sure would have liked to see inside.


----------



## thanohano44

Anyone here uses iPads or iPhones in the field? If so, do you have any apps that make your work load easier? For recurring work, we use PhotoZipSend.


----------



## Guest

detroit687 said:


> I don't get it? Are you inside or locked out? If your locked out your drilling through the stem posts to break the thru screws holding it together right? Than the lock is no good right throw away buy a new lock? Why don't you drill the pins and replace the core.
> even in residential there are expensive locks would you do that to a Baldwin handleset?


Why I'm inside the house.....:blink: I always carry a drill with me to exit....:laughing: It's alot easier than just unlocking it the normal way.....:laughing:

Nahhhhh.... Just poking at ya. I was going to drill it out but the bit broke off in the cylinder.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Anyone here uses iPads or iPhones in the field? If so, do you have any apps that make your work load easier? For recurring work, we use PhotoZipSend.


I use my droid in the field for receiving instant email approvals etc...

I also use it as my backup camera, gps and sometimes even a level.


----------



## Guest

FremontREO said:


> We had one, only 1 thank heavens, on a multimillion property with a scanner system for a lock. Guy WAS a software designer that designed high ticket stuff. We bid for a security company to try to gain access-no approval---realtor got approval and the companies couldn't gain access without damaging it. They found an ex-FBI techie who got in and disabled it. Realtor said each door scanner was worth $16,000. We never got another work order for property and sure would have liked to see inside.


So they wouldn't approve the " HHHHEEEERRRRRREEEEEE's Johnny" approach to gain entry?:laughing:


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Anyone here uses iPads or iPhones in the field? If so, do you have any apps that make your work load easier? For recurring work, we use PhotoZipSend.


I use my Android phone. Had an app made that labels ,zips and emails photos to my office or where ever. It also has checklists for PCR and a few others. its also capable of taking a before pic and an after pic from the exact same angle.Works great use it everyday.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> For $1800 you can do a locksmith course and be legit.



Or you can live in a state that doesn't require a license!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> Or you can live in a state that doesn't require a license!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Last I checked, Mexico wasn't a state.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> Get a set of bump keys. Easy to you once you get the hang of it. Opens 85-90% of the locks I come across, and if all else fails drill it.



I have tossed my bump keys in a bucket in the shop somewhere. Just about worthless. The electric lock pick works ok. Quickest way in is with those direct TV receiver cards though through the garage door pulling the release rope works too!!


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> I use my Android phone. Had an app made that labels ,zips and emails photos to my office or where ever. It also has checklists for PCR and a few others. its also capable of taking a before pic and an after pic from the exact same angle.Works great use it everyday.


Wow!! I also have a droid htc thunderbolt. Would you mind sharing the app? I'll pay for it.


----------



## mtmtnman

I pick and re-pin. 90% of stuff i do is Kwikset. About 60% of the properties i end up at have an unlocked window or door. Re-pinning has saved me $2,000 to $3,000 per year. Thats a nice Vegas vacation!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I pick and re-pin. 90% of stuff i do is Kwikset. About 60% of the properties i end up at have an unlocked window or door. Re-pinning has saved me $2,000 to $3,000 per year. Thats a nice Vegas vacation!!


I still don't think that re pinning is faster though. Least not for me.5 min extra per lock x2-4 per house adds up . That's an extra 10-20 min. Or $4 a cheapo lock and out. Mine times worth the $4.p/lock.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> I still don't think that re pinning is faster though. Least not for me.5 min extra per lock x2-4 per house adds up . That's an extra 10-20 min. Or $4 a cheapo lock and out. Mine times worth the $4.p/lock.


Within 1 month of repining locks and db's is all the practice you need. You'll crank it out in a minute or less. Guaranteed. Web we meet up in Las Vegas, BPWY, and I will put on a free clinic. Lol


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> I still don't think that re pinning is faster though. Least not for me.5 min extra per lock x2-4 per house adds up . That's an extra 10-20 min. Or $4 a cheapo lock and out. Mine times worth the $4.p/lock.


At your figure of 5 min extra per lock thats 12 locks an hour. Multiply by $4.50 a lock and thats $54 an hour your earning. My times is WAY faster though. Under a minute if i have the original keys, under 2 minutes if i have to pull the top apart. I can easily do 30 locks an hour in my shop. 30 X $4.50 is $135 an hour! I buy a lot of locks with random key codes from wholesalers and re-pin to my needs. A also picked up a $75 key cutting machine and get blanks for .15 each so i can cut keys as needed. If nothing else take em home and re-pin them there. I do that sometimes. Got a few hundred waiting right now. I'll Youtube a video tonight if i get time....... Maybe i should be buying old locks from Y'all, re-pinning them and selling them back to you!!!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. NOW we have a pissing contest. hahaha!

When you guys get to Vegas, bring all your stock and we'll have you all compete.

I'll send each of you a list of how many I need in the key codes I need them in before you get here.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> At your figure of 5 min extra per lock thats 12 locks an hour. Multiply by $4.50 a lock and thats $54 an hour your earning. My times is WAY faster though. Under a minute if i have the original keys, under 2 minutes if i have to pull the top apart. I can easily do 30 locks an hour in my shop. 30 X $4.50 is $135 an hour! I buy a lot of locks with random key codes from wholesalers and re-pin to my needs. A also picked up a $75 key cutting machine and get blanks for .15 each so i can cut keys as needed. If nothing else take em home and re-pin them there. I do that sometimes. Got a few hundred waiting right now. I'll Youtube a video tonight if i get time....... Maybe i should be buying old locks from Y'all, re-pinning them and selling them back to you!!!


I do that. That's how I find all the hacks that I counsel.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. NOW we have a pissing contest. hahaha!
> 
> When you guys get to Vegas, bring all your stock and we'll have you all compete.
> 
> I'll send each of you a list of how many I need in the key codes I need them in before you get here.:laughing:
> 
> Linda


Left Mtmtnman on accident. Lol. I can teach anyone in half an hour to repin a kwikset lockset.


----------



## BPWY

I may not be as fast as Matt cuz hes done A LOT more than I have, but I can still get it done.
Take the rekey kit in and do em at the kitchen counter, of if its cold I'll sit in the truck and do them.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> I may not be as fast as Matt cuz hes done A LOT more than I have, but I can still get it done.
> Take the rekey kit in and do em at the kitchen counter, of if its cold I'll sit in the truck and do them.


Out here in the desert, the weathered locks need to be blown out before picking or re pinning them. Linda, that would be why you have problems with your pick gun. Bring a can of compressed air(the stuff to clean out keyboards) and blow inside of the locks. Then try your gun.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> Out here in the desert, the weathered locks need to be blown out before picking or re pinning them. Linda, that would be why you have problems with your pick gun. Bring a can of compressed air(the stuff to clean out keyboards) and blow inside of the locks. Then try your gun.


Have only tried it once on a lock at home. Haven't really practiced with it since then. I can drill through pretty quick so I just put leave the lock pick gun at home. 

I had one about a year ago that Rhino had to come help me with, though. I had 2 drills with me and both ran out of juice. One wasn't charged enough and the other was brand new and not the brand I usually use. What a mess. Thankfully, he wasn't that far away. He had us in, in no time at all. :thumbsup:

It was my first Altisource lock, too, so we learned to install it together. Took a few minutes but we got it.:clap:

Linda


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> At your figure of 5 min extra per lock thats 12 locks an hour. Multiply by $4.50 a lock and thats $54 an hour your earning. My times is WAY faster though. Under a minute if i have the original keys, under 2 minutes if i have to pull the top apart. I can easily do 30 locks an hour in my shop. 30 X $4.50 is $135 an hour! I buy a lot of locks with random key codes from wholesalers and re-pin to my needs. A also picked up a $75 key cutting machine and get blanks for .15 each so i can cut keys as needed. If nothing else take em home and re-pin them there. I do that sometimes. Got a few hundred waiting right now. I'll Youtube a video tonight if i get time....... Maybe i should be buying old locks from Y'all, re-pinning them and selling them back to you!!!


I shoot for $75 hr, for the extra 5 min a lock I can afford to replace. But I still will repin new locks at home or if I don't have the required code. my clients want shiny new though. So i have piles of old locks. I'll scrap them eventually.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> I shoot for $75 hr, for the extra 5 min a lock I can afford to replace. But I still will repin new locks at home or if I don't have the required code. my clients want shiny new though. So i have piles of old locks. I'll scrap them eventually.


Paint them. You can paint 30 for about $3


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> my clients want shiny new though.



I am lost. I have worked for nearly all the big nationals and dozens of small regionals and not once have i gotten a request for shiny new locks. I always show a photo like posted above and have NEVER had an issue. Is this something they are telling you on the phone or is it spelled out in a work order??? I'll have to see how many i can get in a flat rate box and start buying them for double scrap value from y'all!


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> I am lost. I have worked for nearly all the big nationals and dozens of small regionals and not once have i gotten a request for shiny new locks. I always show a photo like posted above and have NEVER had an issue. Is this something they are telling you on the phone or is it spelled out in a work order??? I'll have to see how many i can get in a flat rate box and start buying them for double scrap value from y'all!


The brokers usually want them shiny and new. Never has a bank as for them in that condition either.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> The brokers usually want them shiny and new. Never has a bank as for them in that condition either.


90% of my rekeys are broker work now and 1/2 of those have Antique Brass, Bronze or Brushed Nickel finishes that an ugly new polished brass lock looks like crap on an REO. I have a rather large selection of colors from a wholesaler all made by Kwikset or Hardware House for these situations. I usually get those cheaper than through the REO lock companies. It amazes me what some of the hacks do to get a screw in latch into a door with knock a in hole. The wood working skills leave a LOT to be desired!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> I am lost. I have worked for nearly all the big nationals and dozens of small regionals and not once have i gotten a request for shiny new locks. I always show a photo like posted above and have NEVER had an issue. Is this something they are telling you on the phone or is it spelled out in a work order??? I'll have to see how many i can get in a flat rate box and start buying them for double scrap value from y'all!


It's not the nationals. I do a lot of work for brokers. They are the one that request them. While I believe there a place to repin old locks , around here the locks are usually garbage anyways. So they request shiny new. If it was an expense lockset that matched everything and was a quickset I would repin myself. I've made 6 pin quickset into 5 pin so it would work. It's what's asked for so I deliver. For those clients its not about me saving a couple locks.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> It's not the nationals. I do a lot of work for brokers. They are the one that request them. While I believe there a place to repin old locks , around here the locks are usually garbage anyways. So they request shiny new. If it was an expense lockset that matched everything and was a quickset I would repin myself. I've made 6 pin quickset into 5 pin so it would work. It's what's asked for so I deliver. For those clients its not about me saving a couple locks.


Difference is you must be working on old homes where a new lockset may bring the value up a bit. Most of my homes are like this...


----------



## mtmtnman

With locks like this.....................


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Difference is you must be working on old homes where a new lockset may bring the value up a bit. Most of my homes are like this...


Some are like that too, usually have schlage then. But most are older.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> With locks like this.....................


I hate them. They want me to ruin the door with those by drilling in a lock above.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Took me awhile to work with Schlage but, IMHO, Baldwin is the worst. 

They go together like puzzle pieces and if you get one thing wrong to start with, you have to disassemble everything and start over.

Thankfully, all the ones I've removed have been from inside the house. Have never had to drill one out. I would rather replace a small window.:laughing:

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> I hate them. They want me to ruin the door with those by drilling in a lock above.



I get $150 locksmith fee to get in those and i get it every time as that lockset is around $450 and the bank would have a nationals AZZ if it was drilled..................


----------



## david

personally i use a hammer 3 swats im in less then 30 seconds time is money:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

d+jhomeservices said:


> personally i use a hammer 3 swats im in less then 30 seconds time is money:laughing:


Make sure it's a plumbing hammer. Lol.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Make sure it's a plumbing hammer. Lol.


Hell the realtor key is the easiest!!!


----------



## david

ive done this 5 years and never had a realtor key to do lock changes


----------



## mtmtnman

School is in session!!!!

http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k488/mtbankownedwork/?action=view&current=MVI_0310.mp4


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> School is in session!!!!
> 
> http://s1112.photobucket.com/albums/k488/mtbankownedwork/?action=view&current=MVI_0310.mp4


Alright I've been schooled. You can do it faster than me. But I can surely put one on just as fast.: thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> Alright I've been schooled. You can do it faster than me. But I can surely put one on just as fast.: thumbsup:



What do y'all do with a lock that has a 6" setback??


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> What do y'all do with a lock that has a 6" setback??


I've never came across that.


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> What do y'all do with a lock that has a 6" setback??


Rekey it. Duh? Prior to learning how to pick and repin, we would put a plate cover and install a knob in the top slot and place a bid. Or find a a local hardware store with a blank set to install.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> What do y'all do with a lock that has a 6" setback??


I had one of those a couple years ago. Fortunately, the new knob fit the hardware that was already on the door.

Matt, that door looks exactly like the one I did, too. Same metal plate, same design. 

Every mobile home I've gone to has a longer backset. I've only found adjustable backsets through MFS and even then only on the knobs. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I had one of those a couple years ago. Fortunately, the new knob fit the hardware that was already on the door.
> 
> Matt, that door looks exactly like the one I did, too. Same metal plate, same design.
> 
> Every mobile home I've gone to has a longer backset. I've only found adjustable backsets through MFS and even then only on the knobs.
> 
> Linda




Some of the VERY old hardware stores have the 6" backset hardware yet but it is usually stuffed in a corner with an inch of dust on it. This was a 1960's home it a town of 3,000 110 miles away. I picked it and rekeyed it.....


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Some of the VERY old hardware stores have the 6" backset hardware yet but it is usually stuffed in a corner with an inch of dust on it. This was a 1960's home it a town of 3,000 110 miles away. I picked it and rekeyed it.....


So do you use a gun for picking or are you old school?


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> So do you use a gun for picking or are you old school?



http://www.defensedevices.com/electric-lock-pick-high-output.html


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> http://www.defensedevices.com/electric-lock-pick-high-output.html


So how fast is it? I can usually get in with a bump key on the 1st or 2nd wack. It takes about 10min using a regular lock pic set.


----------



## mtmtnman

mbobbish734 said:


> So how fast is it? I can usually get in with a bump key on the 1st or 2nd wack. It takes about 10min using a regular lock pic set.


Damn. I have NEVER had any lock with a bump key. Lock pick takes a minute or 2...............


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Damn. I have NEVER had any lock with a bump key. Lock pick takes a minute or 2...............


When I first started using the key it was frustrating. But I would take a lock in the house a night while watching tv and practice. Now I can even tell in a couple wacks if it a bump safe lock.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> When I first started using the key it was frustrating. But I would take a lock in the house a night while watching tv and practice. Now I can even tell in a couple wacks if it a bump safe lock.


I've bumped 3 locks out of the 200 times I have tried to use it. 2 of my brothers can get it every time.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> I've bumped 3 locks out of the 200 times I have tried to use it. 2 of my brothers can get it every time.


I just end up with sore fingers................


----------



## Guest

"Bump"...


Learn to pick...


POST SCRIPT:


Fook "Baldwin"! P.I.T.A.! 

But oh so Beautiful and RELIABLE!


----------



## BamaPPC

mtmtnman said:


> I just end up with sore fingers................


Same here. and I've tried it sooo many times. 

Hammer and 8" screwdriver works for most locks. 

If it's a schlage - drill it. And I've found it takes two holes. One right in the key slot, and one riight above the key slot to hit the pins. The lower hole give the pins a place to fall out.

Now on most deadbolts - I drill the screws out. the ones that hold the two pieces of the deadbolt together. They usually just back out when you begin to drill.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> What do y'all do with a lock that has a 6" setback??


dont throw it away, re-use it


----------



## Guest

This could be a good topic but...

When I started, and still today, there are 2 types of locks: 1) kwikset and 2) everything else.

For kwikset deadbolt, I drill the screws out at 9 and 3 o'clock using a 7/32 cobolt tipped bit. I use an 18v cordless makita. 

For kwikset knobs, I use an A1 Quickpull. It's expensive but it doesnt destroy the knob. When I started, I turned the knob using channel locks until the release was broken into the open position.

For schlage and everything else, I try and find another way in. Usually a flat bar and hammer into a window opening lock. I hate drilling into schlage because it uses up my expensive bits.

I do rekey. I can rekey a lock in 5 or less minutes. I do use gorilla glue to put the cylinder back in place. I do this because I used to get the occasional callback on a lock that seemed loose to a realtor.

In 2009-2010, I didnt have time to rekey and just replaced everything. I'm much slower now and I have the extra time to do it.

I have bought the electric vibrator like others mentioned but I never took the time to learn how to use it. Infact, I even bought a pick stand with practice locks to pick and still haven't used it.

Does anyone have a method to get thru sliding glass doors?


----------



## BPWY

foothillsco said:


> I have bought the electric vibrator ............







Oh my...........................



















:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

A brick works


----------



## Guest

My first ever job, which I bull-shatted my way into, I didn't know anything. I busted all my drill bits, destroyed the lock, damaged the door and still didn't get it.

I finally broke the window with a brick, and boarded it up. I'm guilty.


----------



## Guest

*And on the topic of breaking in...*

Just a year ago, I had the craziest experience ever breaking in.

I saw the locks on these industrial steel doors (it was a house in a ghetto) and knew I didn't want anything to do with them. They were huge and fancy looking (haha, just saying that).

I forced open a basement window, didn't get a flashlight, and I lowered myself into a dark basement. I let go and was shocked that I dropped about 4 feet (I'm 6'1").

I had no tools with me, dropping in.

I walk upstairs and the friggin locks are keyed on both sides! The locks didnt have exterior screws to loosen if I did have tools. I couldnt see a way to even open the damn thing. I couldn't get out. The windows were screwed shut. I couldn't get out. 

I went back downstairs and did a couple of - run across the room, put one boot on the wall and jump to the window. Couldnt make it. I'm white, btw.

Finally, I dragged a dresser down the stairs to the window, stood on top of it, crawled back out. Shut the window. Licked my wounds.

Bid for a locksmith to come for $400. 

Bid approved. The locksmith said if he could keep the locks, he wouldnt charge me. He didn't pick the locks. He had a key! He knew from the address it was an old client of his and he put the locks in himself.


----------



## mtmtnman

foothillsco said:


> Just a year ago, I had the craziest experience ever breaking in.
> 
> I saw the locks on these industrial steel doors (it was a house in a ghetto) and knew I didn't want anything to do with them. They were huge and fancy looking (haha, just saying that).
> 
> I forced open a basement window, didn't get a flashlight, and I lowered myself into a dark basement. I let go and was shocked that I dropped about 4 feet (I'm 6'1").
> 
> I had no tools with me, dropping in.
> 
> I walk upstairs and the friggin locks are keyed on both sides! The locks didnt have exterior screws to loosen if I did have tools. I couldnt see a way to even open the damn thing. I couldn't get out. The windows were screwed shut. I couldn't get out.
> 
> I went back downstairs and did a couple of - run across the room, put one boot on the wall and jump to the window. Couldnt make it. I'm white, btw.
> 
> Finally, I dragged a dresser down the stairs to the window, stood on top of it, crawled back out. Shut the window. Licked my wounds.
> 
> Bid for a locksmith to come for $400.
> 
> Bid approved. The locksmith said if he could keep the locks, he wouldnt charge me. He didn't pick the locks. He had a key! He knew from the address it was an old client of his and he put the locks in himself.



Stuck in a house! That's some funny chit!!!!:laughing::laughing: I carry a folding ladder with me and have gotten into second story windows many times...........


----------



## Guest

:laughing::laughing:

Now thats funny!! We have all done the same crazy things at one time or another. 

Reminds of the time one of the crew guys couldn't get into a home (all the doors were screwed shut from the inside--never did figure out how the person who screwed the doors shut got out--windows were all locked) anyway he dropped through a basement window that was already cracked and found his way to the stairs with the little light on his cell phone (before the good cellphone flashlight apps) and that door was shut/locked. He thought that the floor feeled weird when he was finding his way to the stairs and when he ACTUALLY looked down the floor was covered with slithering snakes

He freaked...ran up the stairs and started calling on the cell for HELP!

We had to kick the door in on the main level and then kicked the basement door in and FREED him....he was almost in shock by the time we got there. He quit the next day:blink:


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Now thats funny!! We have all done the same crazy things at one time or another.
> 
> Reminds of the time one of the crew guys couldn't get into a home (all the doors were screwed shut from the inside--never did figure out how the person who screwed the doors shut got out--windows were all locked) anyway he dropped through a basement window that was already cracked and found his way to the stairs with the little light on his cell phone (before the good cellphone flashlight apps) and that door was shut/locked. He thought that the floor feeled weird when he was finding his way to the stairs and when he ACTUALLY looked down the floor was covered with slithering snakes
> 
> He freaked...ran up the stairs and started calling on the cell for HELP!
> 
> We had to kick the door in on the main level and then kicked the basement door in and FREED him....he was almost in shock by the time we got there. He quit the next day:blink:


WTF was with the snakes???


----------



## Guest

Dirt basement and the house was a "den of snakes". We had to go back to the house 3-4 months later and there wasn't a snake to be found. There was holes in the dirt walls all over so we presume thats where they went. I'm trying to find the pictures right now. If I find I'll post...been a few years.


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> Dirt basement and the house was a "den of snakes". We had to go back to the house 3-4 months later and there wasn't a snake to be found. There was holes in the dirt walls all over so we presume thats where they went. I'm trying to find the pictures right now. If I find I'll post...been a few years.







I'd have been in deep . I have an *extreme* dislike of snakes.


And the reason they weren't there later is that they migrate.
But they'll be back the next yr during the same time frame.
Or so I've read.


----------

